# Excel Check Box



## RockXP (Dec 27, 2005)

Does anyone know how to create a check box in excel 2007.
I found the instructions for excel 2003 by Googling but its different in 2007. Any office guru out there?


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello there,

You can get a Checkbox by going to the Developer tab and clicking the Insert split menu. You can then create a Forms or a Controls Toolbox control. Depending on what you want to do may change which you create. The Controls Toolbox controls are ActiveX controls, while the Forms controls are legacy controls.

And if you do not have the Developer tab visible, click the Office Button | Excel Options | Popular (on the left) | Show Developer tab in the Ribbon (check) | Ok.

HTH


----------

